# Facet Injection with Cyst Aspiration



## Melissa Harris CPC (Sep 1, 2016)

Can someone help me with this?  My physician wants to perform a " left-sided lumbar facet injection with aspiration of the left intra-articular facet cyst"  

Would you code the aspiration as 64999?  

Thank you

Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management.


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 5, 2016)

AMA CPT Assistant July 2011

Question: What is the correct coding for aspiration of a synovial cyst of the facet joints?

Answer: There is no speciﬁc code for the insufﬂation and aspiration of a synovial cyst at a facet joint. Therefore, code 64999, Unlisted procedure, nervous system, may be reported to represent this procedure. If ﬂuoroscopic guidance is used, it may be additionally reported with code 77003, Fluoroscopic guidance and localization of needle or catheter tip for spine or paraspinous diagnostic or therapeutic injection procedures (epidural, subarachnoid, or sacroiliac joint), including neurolytic agent destruction....

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Although AMA CPT Assistant describes using an unlisted code, I don't believe the carrier is going to paid facet cyst aspiration in addition to the injection. If the patient was receiving a diagnostic or therapeutic facet injection during the same session, the facet cyst might be considered inclusive to the injection code 64493 since it includes multiple needle placement under one code.


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

